# Wismec RX75W TC Box Mod by JayBo



## skola (13/5/16)

Mods, if this as already been posted please delete. 

Hey Guys,

So I've seen this new device posted by two overseas stores. No pictures though!!
So this thread is kind of a teaser in a way. 

Anybody else have some more info they would like to share?

Element Vape
VapeNW

*Details*
The Wismec RX75W 75W TC Box Mod by JayBo Designs is the latest advanced output technology from the lengendary Wismec's line-up, featuring maximum output of 75W, robust temperature control module, and visually-striking chassis with incredible form factor. More details coming soon.

*Wismec RX75W TC Box Mod by JayBo Design Features:*


Latest Wismec Chipset Technology
Maximum Wattage Output: 75W
Minimum Atomizer Resistance: 0.05ohm
Temperature Control Range: 200-600F
Versatile Temperature Control Module
Temperature Control of Resistance (TCR) Setting
510 Connection

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stosta (13/5/16)

skola said:


> Mods, if this as already been posted please delete.
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> ...


Oooh! Based on the success of the Rolos I'm really looking forward to seeing what they've produced here. I like my single-batt mods, so here's hoping we have a wiener?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (17/5/16)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## brotiform (17/5/16)

Not sure i like that step down

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (17/5/16)

All I can add FWIW...

I have done business with both Element Vape and VapeNW a few times. Of the two the better customer service comes from VapeNW.


----------



## Baker (17/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Not sure i like that step down



Looks like a peacock.


----------



## Alex (19/5/16)

by ChristinaZhang3 · 35 minutes ago

*Wismec Reuleaux RX75, Designed by Jaybo*


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/5/16)

Now that is one Fugly Setup!

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## RichJB (19/5/16)

I like single battery mods, higher resistances and lower wattage and I like choice so any new mod that fits those criteria is exciting for me. But I don't see what this offers that the Pico doesn't. It's bigger, the tank size restriction is the same and the screen cover would be inconvenient for me. I very rarely vape outdoors but I often check my screen or make adjustments while vaping indoors. Having to open the screen flap to do that every time, for the rare benefit of being able to see the screen in bright sunlight, isn't a good trade-off for me. So yeah, good luck to Jaybo and I hope he sells many. But the Pico is clearly the better mod, at least for my preferences.


----------



## Jarred Karp (19/5/16)

i didn't like this at all... until i took a better look... this is tron like... i want one... just because it looks so futuristic and refined.


----------



## Mark121m (19/5/16)

yup im a fan.
Rx200s first then this Rx75


----------



## Ruan (19/5/16)

Quite a strange one did the Googles and checked this page its listed http://www.vaperoyalty.com/wismec-rx75w-mod-by-jaybo/ but think its just a temp listing waiting for stock to arrive. Also no pics or any other info.

Another Store: http://www.sourcemore.com/wismec-re...l-510-spring-loaded-thread-black-tiffany.html


----------

